# Maggie Coat Prior to Spay



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGolden (Sep 2, 2019)

She's beautiful! Even if her coat does change, Maggie will still be a gorgeous dog! I feel similarly, both about grooming & sadness about coat changes after spay. I still have a few months to go before we plan on getting my girl spayed, but I'm having to decide between dealing with heat & other things that come with having an intact dog, and having the gorgeous coat unaffected by hormone changes!

I'm not the best at doing my own grooming. I want to do it right, but I try to give myself some grace since my girl isn't a show dog. My puppy isn't terrible with her feet in general, but she doesn't like her nails trimmed. She always pulls her feet away. I ended up barely getting into the quick on one nail last time because she moved her foot at the wrong time.  I felt so bad, because I tried so hard not to let her have a bad experience... although I know it happens. The next few tries, I'll have my husband or a friend help!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

JulesAK said:


> Maggie is going in to get spayed next month. She will be 20 months old. Her coat is so easy to keep groomed. I am not the best at trimming but am getting better. I like to leave her ears a bit fluffy at my kids request. The feet are still the worst because she hates me to touch her feet. I plan to trim the nails
> View attachment 873325
> a bit more and clean them up after. I am really sad that her coat will probably change after her spay
> Jules


My current pup is almost 2 and concerned about the spay coat as well. I have no idea why some dogs have this problem and some don't. Bloodlines? I do know the grandma of my pup has spay coat problem which is one of the reasons she isn't spayed yet.

Here are 2 pics of Sipsy (older dog) 1 before spay at 20 months the other at age 4. And yes, current pic is before grooming day  She's still a wonderful dog but current coat attracts every piece of grass or leaf in the yard. Prior to spay, she could just shake it off and baths were quick and easy.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

I know spay coat is a real issue, and I too am curious why it affects some dogs more than others. Especially that weird long fuzzy undercoat, I've seen some goldens that seem to have two different coats in one. It looks so hot and uncomfortable.

Sometimes though when I see people talking about spay coat I think part of it is about the timing, as a lot of dogs get spayed before their coat has fully filled out anyway. In my experience a lot of goldens don't reach their "final" coat until 2+ years of age regardless of being intact/spayed. My girl was spayed at 19 months of age, and here is a photo from a couple months before she was spayed and a photo from now at 4 years of age:
















Overall her coat hasn't changed that much. She gets a little bit of that strange fuzzy hair now and then, but it comes out pretty well with regular combing. I think spay coat must be genetic?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Wildfireheart: I did cut one of Maggie's back a bit too far but she never made a sound.

Puddles: Sipsy is so pretty. She does have quite a full coat!

Goldhill: Her coat looks gorgeous at 4!! Maybe I will get lucky and Maggie will be just fine. Fingers crossed 

Jules


----------

